# [URGENT]Need help about dying PSU



## gagan_kumar (Jan 12, 2016)

My corsair GS 600 had already started making sound from like past 1.5 year, this sound was noticeable at very quiet environment(its really irritating noise), Just because the PSU was working fine I was ok with it, now I looked into this matter and found out that it was the sound of fan starting up and shutting down again....
I read some online forums to find out that the fan in GS series only run at high load so I tried to maximize load on PSU by increasing load  on GPU.
I ran furmark for about half an hour even then the fan was starting and stopping again and again. The PSU is also heating up significantly.
Since my PSU warranty is expiring next month in feb, i wanted to know whether i should RMA it or not, if yes which PSU i will get since the GS series PSU's were discontinued......


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2016)

Get it RMAed asap. What PSU you will get can't be guranteed so better wait for what you actually. If you are not happy with replacement then you can work this out with corsair. Anyway, My guess is corsair is going to give you CX600 / CX600M as replacement.


----------



## icebags (Jan 18, 2016)

gs600 had this fan noise issue, the fan doesn't spin under low load, but when it attempts to start, makes some bad noise. it doesn't hamper any performance, not sure why ur temps are high, mine is just within limits. u should take it to rma before the warraty is over.

i think mine is out of warranty, i may try to replace the fan myself if or when i start to feel disturbed with the noise. probably due to dust and stuff its getting worse with time, but the psu itself will probably perform good enough for 5+ years, depending on usage.


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't have any such noise issue.


----------



## icebags (Jan 18, 2016)

well, did u buy the 2013 edition or did u bottom mount it in the cabby(fan facing top) ? 

they actually rectified this fan controller issue in their 2013 edition & some people who did bottom mount it afterwards, said the noise gone after mount.


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2016)

had to go for rma once and got the replaced unit by Jan 2013 and PSU is bottom mounted inside of the cabinet but fan is facing downwards.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 19, 2016)

topgear said:


> had to go for rma once and got the replaced unit by Jan 2013 and PSU is bottom mounted inside of the cabinet but fan is facing downwards.



I cannot find my bill........


----------



## icebags (Jan 20, 2016)

topgear said:


> had to go for rma once and got the replaced unit by Jan 2013 and PSU is bottom mounted inside of the cabinet but fan is facing downwards.



that is the situation i guess, bottom mount makes fan going top of the psu and the throw going downwards.



gagan_kumar said:


> I cannot find my bill........



awsum !  one more excuse u may gift urself a new cabby. but don't blame me if it does not work !


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 13, 2016)

Update : i got a Corsair CS 650 as a replacement


----------



## icebags (Jun 13, 2016)

good. now its a brand new piece or refurb ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2016)

^^ I'm sure it's a new box packed unit.



gagan_kumar said:


> Update : i got a Corsair CS 650 as a replacement



It's CS650 or CS650M ??


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 14, 2016)

icebags said:


> good. now its a brand new piece or refurb ?



It was a packed unit, but i think they wont give new, think its refurbished

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> ^^ I'm sure it's a new box packed unit.
> 
> 
> 
> It's CS650 or CS650M ??



its 650M but what’s the difference?

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] [MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION] thanks for the help on this, this was my first RMA...


----------



## icebags (Jun 14, 2016)

topgear said:


> ^^ I'm sure it's a new box packed unit.
> It's CS650 or CS650M ??



i dont think they throw away the whole unit, or may be they do..... :sleepy_NF:

hopefully it will last another 3 years without any hiccup.


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2016)

^^ when I had to RMA my corsair PSU I got a new box packed sealed unit so guessed Op will also get the same 


  [MENTION=149723]gagan_kumar[/MENTION] - corsair never made any unit named CS650 so I thought about counterfeit PSU but knowing you did get the CS650M - it's all ok now 

BTW, here's something to know your PSu even better :
Corsair CS650M 650-Watt 80 PLUS Gold Power Supply Revie
Corsair CS Series Modular 650 W Review | techPowerU


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 6, 2016)

topgear said:


> ^^ when I had to RMA my corsair PSU I got a new box packed sealed unit so guessed Op will also get the same
> 
> 
> @gagan_kumar  - corsair never made any unit named CS650 so I thought about counterfeit PSU but knowing you did get the CS650M - it's all ok now
> ...



Thanks for that man...


----------

